# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Atlantis ve ademoğulları

## gokhan

Atlantis ve Ademoğulları

Kemal Menemencioğlu

Ben Hz. İdrise dedim ki, etrafımda dolanan bir ruh gördüm. Bana atalarımdan olduğunu belirterek ismini söyledi. Onun ölüm tarihini sordum, bana kırk bin sene önce olduğunu söyledi. Bizim inançlarda Ademin ne zamanlar yaşadığını sordum. O da, `Hangi Ademi soruyorsun, Yakın olan Adem mı? diye sordu. Hz. İdris Buyurdu ki, `Doğrudur  

İbnül Arabi, Fütühat-ı Mekkiyye [1]

Adem ve Ademoğulları

Adem, üç semavi din tarafından ilk insan olarak bilinir. Fars-Sanskrit kökeninde bulunan adamas sözcüğü Türkçede adam, erkek olarak yerleşmiştir [2]. Bu gösteriyor ki Adem sözcüğü oldukça yaygındır. İbranicede kızıl toprak anlamına gelen Adem, ilk insanın Kızılderili olduğu kanısını uyandırmıştır. Ayrıca, Atlantaloglar arasında Atlantisin toprağının verimli, volkanik ve demir oksitli oluşundan dolayı kırmızı renkte olduğunu düşünenler de var. Kızılderili, Amerikanın keşfinden çok önce Grekler tarafından (Atlantisliler gibi) deniz ulusları olan Finikelilere ve Giritlilere denilirdi. Fenikeli [Phoinikia] Grekçede Kızılderili anlamına gelir. Ayrıca Mısırlılar kendilerinin aslen Kızılderili olduklarını söylerdi. Blavatskye göre, Gizli Doktrin öğretir ki, Ad-i ilk konuşan insanlara verilen adını Adam, Sanskritçe Ada-Nathdır, ve Ad-İswara gibi ilk önder anlamına gelir. Aynı şekilde Ad [ilk]le başlayan her hangi bir Sanskrit sözcük bu anlamı içerir [3].

Fenikelerin tanrısı Adonis etrafında, Anadolu ve Orta-Doğuda yaygın bir kült oluşmuştu. Batı Anadoluda Frigler ona Attis derlerdi. Sami dillerde Adonis sözcüğü efendi veya önder [hükmeden] anlamını aldı. İbraniler Tanrı anlamına gelen Yahweh sözcüğü boş yere kullanıp on emirlere karşı gelmemek için onun yerine aynı kökenden Adonay sözcüğü kullanırlar.

Adem konusu, tarih boyunca çeşitli spekülasyonlara yol açmıştır. Tevratta verilen bilgilere göre, Ademin ilk oğulları, Habil ve Kabil [Kaini] idi. Kabil öz kardeşi Habili öldürdüğü için lanetlenmişti ve Tanrı tarafından yüzüne bir işaret konularak kovulmuştu. Cennet Bahçesi Adenin doğusunda uzak bir yerde kendine Nod adında bir şehir kurmuştu ve evlenerek çocuk sahibi olmuştu. Onun soyundan Filistinde Kenanlılar ortaya çıkmıştı. Tevratta bu çelişkili metin [Tekvin, Bap 4] Adem öncesi ırkların [Pre-Adamities] varlığı konusunda birçok varsayımlara yol açmıştı. Adem ve Havvanın oğlu, Kabilin kendisine karı bulması, hatta şehir kurması aksi takdirde nasıl açıklanır? Ezoterik anlamda din kitaplarında anılan Adem, ilk insan değildi, fakat Atlantiste ortaya çıkan yeni bir ırkın prototipi idi, ondan önce başka Ademler de vardı. Adem, o halde, belirli bir insan proto-genotipe verilen bir unvandı. Doğal olarak, ortaya çıktığında diğer aborijin/yerli insan türlerine göre daha gelişmiş olduğunu varsaymak gerekir. Bu sebepten dolayı, Kutsal Kitaplar onun ortaya çıkışı ile, insan prototipin ilk yaratıldığını belirtmişlerdir.

Donellye göre cennet bahçesi, Aden, Atlantisti. Aden sözcüğü Atlan kelimesinde türemişti ve Adem sözcüğü Atlantis ırkı Adlardan türemişti. Tevratta Kenan ülkesinin [Filistin] Adenin doğusunda olmasının belirtilmesi [Tekvin Bap 4/16] oldukça anlamlıdır. Bu gösteriyor ki, Aden, cennette değil de, yer yüzünde bir bölgedir, ve insanların ana yurdu olan ve tufan öncesi bir yer olan Aden, batıda yer almaktaydı. O halde, Atlantis öyküsü üç semavi dinde yer alan öykülere açıklık getirmektedir, ve onlara tamamen uyumludur.

İbranilere göre, ilk insanın kızıl topraktan meydana gelmiş olması ve Platonun Atlantisle Amerika arasındaki ilişkinin üzerinde önemle durması, tufan öncesi kayıp ülke ve Amerikalar arasındaki yakın bağı işaret etmektedir. Atlantolojinin en kuvvetli kanıtları Amerikalardan geliyor. Orta Amerikanın muhteşem uygarlıkları beyaz adamın gelişi ile, dizili iskambil kağıtları gibi yıkılı verildi.

İspanyol konkiskadoru Cortez Meksikaya istila ettiği zaman, yerliler onu çok iyi karşıladılar, Çünkü efsanelerinde çok eski devirlerde beyaz tanrılar gemilerle doğudan gelmişlerdi ve onlara uygarlık öğretmişlerdi. Sonra, tekrar döneceklerine söz vererek doğuda yurtlarına dönmüşlerdi. Kızılderililer köse oldukları halde tanrılar aynı Cortesin yüzbaşısı Pedro de Alvarado gibi sakalı, sarı saçlı, beyaz tenli ve mavi gözlüydü. Kızılderililer onu tanrıları Kuetzalkoatl sanarak önünde secde ettiler. Peruya istila eden Pizarroda aynı sebepten dolayı, bir avuç adamla 10 milyon nüfuslu İncalara karşı kolay bir zafer kazanmıştı, onların tanrıları Virakoşanın adı beyaz adam anlamına geliyordu.

Er-geç Kızılderililer doğudan gelen bu istilacıların uygar, insancıl ve öğretici beyaz tanrılarla hiç bir ilgileri olmadığını öğrendiler. Onların vermeye değil, çalmaya geldiklerini gördüler. Kısa bir sürede, din maskesi ile beyaz adam, kızıl adamın altınlarını, gümüşlerini, ve kıymetli taşlarını soyacak; sanat eserlerini, heykellerini, edebiyatlarını yok edeceğini; kültürlerini silmek için elinden geleni yapacaklarını göreceklerdi. Kızılderililere ruhsuz bir boşluk çökmüştü, tarih boyunca gurur duyduğu ananeler küstahça ayak altında ezilmişti. Yeni gelen bu acımasız insanlar, onun kutsal topraklarına yerleşiyorlardı; onun kucak açtığı doğayı tahrip ediyorlardı. Eski, çok eski uygarlıkları sönüyordu. İspanyol Krallı II Philipe, Perudaki İnkalar ile ilgili rapor veren Manico Serra de Leguicamo, onların beyaz adam gelene kadar suç ve ahlaksızlık bilmediklerini, fakat sonradan beyaz adamı örnek alarak, hızla değiştiklerini yakarmıştı, orada kötülük yoktu, şimdi neredeyse iyilik kalmadı [4].

Atlantisin en kuvvetli kanıtlarından biri Meksikalı Azteklerin kendilerine Aztler olarak tanımlamaları ve batıda Aztlan adında suyla çevrili ve büyük bir dağın bulunduğu bir ülkeden geldiklerini belirtmelerinden kaynaklanıyor. Atlantis tezine karşı olanlar, Azteklerin 12. asırda geldiklerini işaret ediyorlar. Ancak onlar, ne Azteklerin bir deniz kültüründen geldiklerini, ne de Aztlanın nerede olduğu konusunu açıklama getiremiyorlar [5].

Kristof Kolombonun Amerikaya ilk indiği yere yakın, Atlan adında bir yerleşim bölgesi varmış. Ayrıca Peruda Atlan isminde bir liman vardı. İspanyollar Meksikaya girdikleri vakit Atlan isminde beyaz yerlilerin bulunduğu bir yerleşim bölgesi buldular. Kızılderili dillerde atl su anlamına gelir ve atlan ile biten pek çok yer ismi vardır.

Kuranda söz edilen Ad kavmine gelince, M. Asım Köksalın Peygamberler Tarihi şöyle yazar, Ad kavminin yurtları; Hudramevte ve Yemene kadar uzanan yerler olup Allahın yerlerinden, en genişi, en otlu, sulu, bol nimetli olanı idi. Başkalarına verilmeyen boy bos, güç kuvvet de, onlara, verilmişti  Onlar, inatçı bir zorbanın emrini tutup ardından gittiler de: `Kuvvetçe, bizden daha güçlü kim varmış? diyerek yer yüzünde büyüklük taslamağa, memleketlerinde azgınlık ve fesatlarını artırmağa, halka zülüm etmeğe başladılar [6].

Bundan sonra Hud peygamberin ikazlarına dinlemeyerek Tanrının gazabına uğradılar. Bir kara bulutun ardından gelen kasırgada yok oldular. Halen kadim megalit [büyük taş] harabelere Araplar işte Ad kavimden arta kalanlar diye gösterirler. Soy kütükleri Tekvinde Nuh oğlu Hamın soyundan Ad olarak gösterilen bu kavime gelen felaket Atlantis tufanından sonra olması gerekir. Ancak onlar, tufandan kurtulanlar arasında olup, Nuh soyundan ayrı bir kavim olabileceklerini de hesaba katmamız gerekir. Bu durumda onların iri lanetlenmiş Titan-Nefilim soyundan olup, Atlantisli atalarının Ad ismini kullanmaları doğaldır.

Türkçede ata sözcüğün Atlantisle ilgili ilkel bir anı içerebilir. Linguist ve Anlantolog Charles Berlitz aşağıdaki cetveli [7] hazırlamıştır:

Bask  ait
Quechua  taita
Türkçe ve Türk dilleri  ata
Dakota [siyu]  atey
Nahuatl  tata
Semiole  initati
Zuni  taççu [tatçu]
Malta  ta
Tagalog  tatay
Welsh  tad
Roumani  thatha
Fiji  tata
Samoa  tata

Ayrıca, Latincede Pater sözcüğü unutmamak gerekir. Grek mitolojisinde titan aynı kökten geldikleri kanısındayız. İlerdeki sayfalarda göreceğimiz gibi büyük olasılıkla titanlar Atlantisin yerlileriydi. Tamamen varsayımlara dayanarak, Türkçede ata sözcüğü Atlantisli Adlara dayanan bir soy kütüğün göstergesi olabilir mi? Ada sözcüğü Atlandan türemiş olabilir mi? Bu konuda bir varsayım ileri atmaktan ileri gidemeyiz. Aynı şeyi Poseidona kutsal olan ve bazılarına göre soyları Atlantiste gelişen at için denilebilir mi? Atın ilkel türleri Amerikalarda bulunduğu halde, onlar oradan binlerce sene önce yok oldular. İspanyollar Amerikaya ilk atları getirdikleri zaman yerliler ilk başta, İspanyolları yarı at yarı insan bir yaratık sandılar.

Tekvine göre, Ademin yaratılışından tufana kadar 10 nesil geçmişti. Her neslin başında bir önder [patriarch] vardı. Bunların birincisi Adem ve onuncusu Nuhtu. Onların yaşları günümüzdeki insanlara göre oldukça fazlaymış. Bu konuda Metuşelah 966 senelik ömrü ile rekoru tutuyor. Bazı araştırmacılar bu yılların aslında ay hesabı olduğu kanısındalar. Platonun kaydettiği Atlantisin batış tarihini bu kameri hesapla düşürmeye çalışanlar da olmuştur. Ancak, Tekvinin yazarı veya yazarları onları yıl olarak gösterir. Tekvine göre tufandan sonra insanın yaşama süresi yıl itibari ile, gittikçe azaldı. Platonun Atlantisinde 10 kral olması ve Berosusun tarihinde tufan öncesi 10 kral olması, geçen yüzyıllarda Batı dini çevrelerde gözden kaçmadı, ve Platonun öyküsü Tevratla karşılaştırıldı. Bir çok benzerlikler çeşitli din adamları tarafından Platonun öyküsün kutsal kitapları doğruladığı görüşüne sevk etti.

Tekvinde diğer bir bölüm oldukça anlamlıdır, Ve vaki ki toprağın üzerinde adamlar çoğalmağa başladı, ve onların kızları doğduğu zaman, Tanrı oğulları adam kızlarının güzel olduklarını gördüler, ve bütün seçtiklerinden kendilerine karılar aldılar. Ve Rab dedi, Ruhun adam ile ebediyen çekişmeyecektir, çünkü o da ettir, bunun için onun günleri yüz yirmi yıl olacaktır. Tanrı oğulları insan kızlarına vardıkları, ve bu kızlar onlara çocuk doğurdukları zaman, o günlerde hem de ondan sonra, yeryüzünde Nefilim [devler] vardı, bunlar eski zorbalar, şöhretli adamlardı [Tekvin Bap 6].

Bu yazımızda biraz olta atacağız belki de zaman zaman sizce fazla uçuk ve fantastik gelebilecek olasılıklarla flört edebiliriz, ancak asıl amacımız bir şekilde gerçekleri ortaya çıkarmaktır. Kitabi Mukaddeste [Eski Ahit ve Yeni Ahit/İncil] Enok kitabından yer yer söz edilir. Asırlardır saklanan ve kutsal metinler külliyatından çıkarılan bu kitabın iki farklı nüshası vardır, biri yakın zamanlarda bir Rus manastırında bulunarak Slavonik dilde muhafaza edilmiştir. Adı Enokun [Hz. İdris] Sırlar Kitabıdır[8]. Bu kitapta Enokun Tanrı tarafından göğe kaldırıldıktan sonra cennet ve cehennem katlarında gördüklerini ve sonradan 360 kitap yazdığını anlatmaktadır. İkinci ve çok daha uzun kitap ise Enokun kitabıdır. Burada Nefilimlerin devler olduklarını ve tufandan önceki çöküş devrinde onların insanoğlunun yiyeceklerini tükettiklerini ve bunlar da yetmediğinde insanları yediklerini yazıyor. Bu kitapta, bu çeşit atıflar, dini çevreleri rahatsız etmişti [San Augustine Tanrının Şehri] ve kitabın 1772 yılında James Bruce tarafından bir Habeş manastırında bulunana dek, eski ahit külliyatından çıkarılmasına, yüzyıllardır ortandan kayıp olmasına sebep vermişti [9]. Bu kitaba göre Samael tarafından idare edilen melekler Hermon dağına inerek insanlara büyü, savaş, kozmetik gibi yasak sanatları öğretiler. Daha sonra baş melek Mikhaelin önderliğinde dört baş melek Rafael [İsrafil] Mikayil, Cebrail ve Uriel onları bağladılar yeraltına inen bir çukura atılar. Bundan böyle bu dört baş meleğe Denetçiler denildi ve onlar dört istikameti, Doğu, Güney, Batı ve Kuzeyi uykusuz gözleriyle gözetlediler. Harut ve Marut gibi düşmüş melekler efsanesi böyle gelişti ve daha sonra Legemeton gibi Haz. Süleymana addedilen büyü kitaplara malzeme oldular. Bu da ayrı bir hikaye. Belki de Blavaskynin dediği gibi kutsal metinlerin ezoterik şifrelerini çözmede 7 anahtar kullanmamız gerekir. Tekvinde söz edilen varlıklar melek değil de fiziksel olmalı ki Ademoğullarının kızları ile ilişki kursunlar ve çocukları olsun.

Ademoğulları ile birleşerek bir melez ırkı doğuran Tanrı oğulları kimdi? Gerek Tevratta gerek Ölü Denizde bulunan Esen kayıtları anlatıyor ki, insanoğulları kadim bir devirde bir genetik aşılanma gördüler. Bu o kadar açıkça ifade edilmiştir ki bazı arkeolojik ufologlar uzaydan astronotların [tanrıların] gelip insan evrimini geliştirmek için böyle bir işlemde bulundukları olasılığı ciddi ciddi ele almışlardır. Her ne kadar bu yazarlar, kendi tezlerini doğrulamak için bir takım asılsız benzetmeler ortaya atmışsa, Tanrı oğullarının kim oldukları konusunda, kimse tatminkar bir çözüm getirememiştir ve binlerce sene önce, uzaydan gelen ve insandan daha gelişmiş, ancak yinede humanoid [insan türünden] olan varlıkların, insan evrimini hızlandırmak için bir genetik aşılama yapmaları modern mitoslardan da biridir. Böyle bir tez doğruysa, o zaman onların insanlarla ortak bir kaynak paylaşmaları gerekir, aksi takdirde onların ne humanoid olmaları, ne de Ademoğullarının kızlarından çocuk yapmaları olasılığı vardır. Bu da spekülasyonlar için yeni sahalar açmaktadır, ancak bütün bunlar, tabii ki, birer varsayımdır.

Kayıtlar insanı kolayca böyle bir düşünceye sevk ediyor. Tanrı oğulların [Beni Elohim] yaratığı bu melez ırk, Grek mitolojisinde Titanlara benzer. Platonun belirttiği gibi bir tanrı olan Poseidon yerli bir kadınla birleşerek Atlas ve diğer Titan kardeşlerini doğurdu. Platona göre, Atlantisi yöneten sınıfta tanrı soyu vardı, ancak zamanla tanrı soyu insan soyuna nispeten azalmıştır ve Atlantiste bir çöküş, bir dejenerasyon başlamıştı. Onlar yüce ideallerinden sapmaya başladıkça, sonları hazırlanmaya başlanmıştı. Burada kullanılan tanrı sözcüğü ele alırken, unutmamak gerekir ki, farklı kültürlü bir toplumdan çevrilmiş bir terimdir. Platon tek bir Tanrıyı öğretirdi, küçük harf başlıklı tanrı sözcüğü ise büyük harf başlıklı Tanrı ile aynı şey ifade etmez.

Irk kavramları, İkinci Dünya Harbinden sonra tabu bir konu haline gelmiştir. Ancak, materyalist bir temele dayanan ve Üçüncü Reich mitosunu oluşturan herenvolk, ırk saflığı gibi görüşler yerine, bu kadim görüşlerde melezliğin işlendiğini görüyoruz. Ancak, Nuh soyu için, ırk saflığını korumak gibi adetlerin varlığı metinlerde gözükmektedir. Bu, hem Yafeti bir kökenden gelen Ariler için, hem de Sami bir kökenden gelen İbraniler için geçerli olmuştur. Musevilerin ırkları dışında evlilik yapmaları tabu olduğu gibi, Ariler de benzeri uygulamaları Hindistanda yürüterek kast sistemini oluşmuşlardır. En üstte Ari soyundan Brahminler vardı. Onların diğer kastlerle evlenmeleri bir tabuydu. Hatta, en alt tabakayı oluşturan Sudralar dokunulmazdı. Bu adet de, Nuh soyundan olmayan kavimlerinin varlığını ima etmektedir.

Ezoterik açıdan, bedeni esas alan ırkçılık tezleri geçersizdir. Çünkü beden ruhun bir aracıdır. Reenkarnasyon yolu ile ruh farklı ırklara, kültürlere enkarne olmaktadır ve böylece deneyimleri zenginleşmektedir. Ancak, makro düzeyde, kitlesel açıdan ruhsal evrime paralel olarak gelişen ruha daha uyumlu bir araç sağlamak üzere insan bedeninin de bir evrimden geçirmesi söz konusudur. Bu sebeple Nazilerin zorla, kan dökerek empoze etmek istedikleri ırksal evrim, aslında doğal ve birazda planlı ve bilinçli [eugenics] yöntemlerle, ırk ayrımına yer vermeden ileri ki yılarda gerçekleşecektir.

O halde, bazı kadim öğretilere göre, soyumuzda her türlü karışımdan geçen biz insanlar, aslında melez bir ırkız, ve hemen hemen her birimiz, her ırktan olanımız, tarih öncesi unutulmuş göçler sayesinde, bu sözde tanrıların kanını az veya çok taşımaktayız. Ancak, Nuh peygamberi ile ilgili kayıtlar bu tür bir aşılamayı desteklemekle birlikte, aynı zamanlarda farklı türden bir mütasyonu da kutsal kitaplarda ele alındığını görüyoruz.

 O günlerde Nuh gördü ki, dünyanın ekseni eğildi, ve felaket yaklaşıyordu. O zaman ayaklarını kaldırarak dünyanın ucunda büyük babasının babası, Enokun [İdris] bulunduğu yere götürdü. Ve Nuh acılı bir sesle üç kez haykırdı: Dinle, dinle, dinle, söyle dünyada neler oluyor? Yeryüzü zorlanıyor ve şiddetli bir şekilde sarsılıyor.

Enokun Kitabı [64/ 1-3]

Nuh ve Nuhoğulları

Genelde, insan tarihinin 10,000 sene önce biten son buzul çağın gerilemesiyle başladığı inanılır, tabii burada taş devrinden başlayan yükselişten söz ediyoruz. Atlantisin olması gerektiği çağda dünyanın büyük kısmı buzlarla örtülü olmalıydı. Bu buzlar hemen hemen Kanadanın ve Kuzey Avrupanın çoğunu kapladığı gibi Güney Amerikanın bazı kısımlarını örtüyordu. Demek oluyor ki, dünyanın etrafında ince bir kuşak uygarlığı barındıracak durumdaydı. Aslında dünyanın şimdiki durumu bundan iyi olmakla beraber yine de, onun yuvarlak oluşu ideal iklim açısından güneşi bazı yerleri fazla, bazı yerleri az ısıtmaya ve aydınlatmaya yol açıyor. Ancak, buzul çağı ile ilgili bilmediğimiz birçok şey vardır. Buzul çağların neden olduklarını bilim adamları saptayamamıştır. Bir takın hipotezler ortaya atılmıştır. Güneşte periyodik olarak ısı gücün azaldığı veya güneş sistemi zaman zaman soğuk alanlara girdiği ortaya atılmıştır. Ayrıca son buzul çağında tropik iklimlerin bitki ve hayvan çeşitlerinin bulunması iklim kuşaklarının yer değiştirdiği tezini güçlendiriyor.

Bilindiği gibi İbranilerin kutsal kitapları arkeoloji ve tarih açısından genelde oldukça güvenilir kaynaklar oldukları saptanmıştır. Ancak kronolojik kayıtlar daha eski çağlara indikçe güvenilirliği de aynı oranda azalmaktadır. Dünyanın Tevratta belirtildiği gibi 6000 yıl önce yaratılmadığı ve en az dört buçuk milyar yıllık ömrü olduğu artık herkes tarafından biliniyor. Oysa, 1654 yılında, Ussher adında bir İrlandalı Başpiskopos, Tevrattaki verilere dayanarak yaratılışın M.Ö. 4004 yılında, 26 Ekim sabahı, saat dokuzda başladığını iddia etmişti. Bazı metin ve hadislere dayanarak, dünyanın yaratılış süresi olan 6 günü, her günü 1,000 veya 50,000 yıl ile çarpsak yinede alınan netice tatminkar değildir. O halde, eski İbrani metinlerinin Kuranda belirtildiği gibi tahrifata uğradığı kanısına varmak mümkündür. Oysa, mecazi açıdan, Kuranda da belirtildiği gibi, Yaratılışın sürdüğü 6 günün, aslında farklı anlama geldiği, ilerdeki bölümlerde ele alınacaktır. Gün denildiği zaman belirli bir devreyi [bir siklüsü] tamamlayan bir süre düşünüldüğü ortaya çıkıyor. Kutsal kitaplarda [Kuran, İncil ve Bhagavad Gita] bu bazen 1000 yıl olarak ifade edilmektedir [Tanrının nezrinde bir gün bin yıl gibidir], 6 gün için daha farklı yaklaşımlar da söz konusu. Bu konuyu kapsamlı olarak Siklüsler adlı bölümde ele alınacağız.

Aynı şekilde, Atlantoloji açısından da, Nuh tufanı M.Ö. 2500 veya 3000 değil de, M.Ö. 10.000 civarında olması mümkündür. Bu tarihlerde, büyük olasılıkla, önce açıkladığımız gibi dev bir asteroitin yeryüzü ile çarpışması, ya dünyanın yörüngesini güneşe daha yakın getirmişti, veya eksenini değiştirerek yine buzul alanları yaratıp eski buzul alanın erimesine yol açmıştır. Böylece, kutuplarda yer değişme iklim değişliklere de yol açması gerekir. Kutuplarda buzların altında bulunan ormanları, aksi taktirde nasıl açıklarız. İlginçtir ki, gerek Enokun kitabında gerek Herodotus un Mısır rahiplerinden duyduklarında ve nice eski kayıtta böyle bir eksen değişikliği olduğu açıklanıyor. Mısırlı rahiplerin Herodotusa anlattıklarına göre Güneş bir zaman batıdan doğuyormuş be doğuda batıyormuş ve dünya birkaç kez eksen değiştirmiş.

Çarpışma yerinin büyük olasılıkla Atlas Okyanusunda, belki de Meksika körfezinde olması okyanustaki kara parçaları volkanik patlamalar eşliğinde denizin dibine sürükledi. Amerika kıtasında incelemeler oranın belirsiz bir geçmişte, büyük bir meteor yağmuruna tutulduğun göstermiştir. Aynı şekilde Büyük Okyanusta bir zamanlar böyle bir meteor yağmuruna maruz kalmıştır. Gökten gelen felaketin sonucunda Atlantis kıtası batmıştı, bazı dağ tepeleri de okyanus ortasında adalar olarak kalmıştır. Bir taraftan kara parçaları çökerken, başka kara parçaları yükselmeye başlamıştı, bunların arasında Ant dağları, Cordilleras dağları, Himalayalar, Pamir dağları ve Kafkas dağlarını sayabiliriz. Hayvan sürüleri, doğa örtüleri ve insanlar toplu olarak öldüler. İnsanların uygarlık anıtları yeryüzünden silindi.

O halde, insan tarihin dünya geçmişi açısından bu kadar kısa bir süre önce başlamasına şaşmamak gerekir. İnsanlar her şeyi yeniden başlamaları gerekirdi. Bu öykünün doğru olmadığını savunanlar, Platonun belirttiği tarihten çok sonra yazı ve uygarlığın geliştiğini belirtiyorlar. Ancak mevcut arkeolojik bulgulara dayanarak M.Ö. 8-9 bin yıl önce Konya yakınlarında Çatalhöyükte gelişmiş şehircilik olduğunu gösteriyor [10]. Yazının nispeten yakın tarihte gelişmesi, onun bir felaket öncesi uygarlıkta bulunmaması anlamına gelmez. Yaşlı Mısırlı rahip bilginin yazının unutulması konusunda verdiği açıklamalar bu konuda yeterlidir. Arkeolojik buluntular, uygarlık gereçlerini, bilim ve sanatları gittikçe daha geri bir tarihe atıyor.

Binlerce yıl önceki bu felaketten bir kaç insanın kurtuluşu, tarih boyunca unutulmayan bir öykünün konusu olmuştur. Daha önce belirttiğimiz gibi, bu öykü dünyanın her tarafında korunmaktaydı. Şüphesiz, bunun sonucu olarak diğer felaketlerde olduğu gibi, bir çok hayvanların nesli tükenmişti. Bilimsel bir varsayıma göre, bu devirde [11 bin sene önce] 40 milyon hayvan aniden öldü.

Nuh peygamberinin bu devirde yaşadığını varsayımına dayanarak onunu bu felakette hazırlıklı olduğu belirtiliyor. Gemisinde ailesi ile birlikte hayvan neslinin seçkin çeşitlerini de almış. Büyük olasılıkla, o devirde bol çeşitleri olan vahşi ve dev cüsseli hayvanlar yerine evcil hayvanların felaketten kurtulmaları, ve gelecekte insan yararına nesillerini devam etmeleri öngörülmüştü. Ayrıca, Kutsal metinlerde açıkça belirtilmediği halde, tarıma elverişli bitkilerin ve meyve ağaçların filizleri de taşındığını kabul edebiliriz. bu konuda bazı belirtiler vardır.

Ancak, dünyanın her tarafında yaygın olan tufan mitoslara dayanarak, öyle sanıyoruz ki, dünyanın çeşitli yerlerinde başka kurtulanlar da vardı. Onlar, ikinci Adem olarak değerlendirilen Nuhtan farklı olarak hazırlıklı değillerdi. Kurtulmaları genelde şans eseriydi. Bu kurtulanlar arasında Ad soyundan olanlar da vardı, dünyanın çeşitli yerlerinde bulunan Adem öncesi ve tanrı soyundan aşılanmamış, aborijin ırklar da vardı. Bu yüzden Nuhoğulları ve Adlar ırklarının saflığını korumak için türlü yöntemler aldılar, ve tarih boyunca görülen ve çeşitli kutsal kitapta yazılan [aborijin] yerlilerle ilişki yasağı sürdürüldü. Ancak, bu uygulanma doğal olarak pek başarılı değildi.

1947 yıllında, Ölü Denize yakın Kumran mağarasında bulunan rulo yazıtlar, İbrani kutsal edebiyatın en eski örneklerini oluşturuyor. Bulunan bir yazıta göre Haz. Nuh farklı bir fiziğe sahipti. Öyle ki, babası Lamek onun kendi oğlu olduğunu karısı Bartenoşun yemin ve ısrarlarına rağmen inanmamıştı. Haz. Nuhun Bakıcılar, Kutsal Olanlar veya devler in soyundan gelmediğini ancak meleklerden her şeyi öğrenen büyükbabası Enok [Haz. İdris]a danıştıktan sonra inanmıştı [11].

Kumranda bulunan bu yazıtların Haz. İsadan yüz sene önce yazıldığı dikkate alınırsa onların değeri anlaşılır. Her ne kadar Enokun kitabı San Augustin tarafından belirtildiği gibi kadimliğinden dolayı tahrifata uğramışsa da, Kumran yazıtları ile ilginç benzerlikleri vardır. Orada Haz. Nuh ile ilgili şunları yazılıyor: Bir süre sonra, oğlum Mathusala, oğlu Lamek için bir eş aldı. O ondan hamile oldu ve bir çocuk doğurdu. O çocuğun etti kar gibi beyaz ve gül gibi kırmızıydı, saçları yün gibi beyaz ve uzun, gözleri güzeldi. Gözlerini açtığı zaman evi güneş gibi aydınlat ı Ve babası Lamek ondan korktu ve koşarak Mathusalaya gitti ve şöyle konuştu, Ben başka çocuklara benzemeyen bir oğul doğurdum. O insan değil gibi, fakat gökyüzü meleklerinin çocuklarına benziyor. O bizden farklı bir yapıda ve hiç bir şekilde bize benzemiyor  Ve şimdi, babam sana gerçeği öğrenmek için atamız Enoka gitmeni yalvarırım, çünkü onun yurdu meleklerledir [Enokun kitabı 105/1-6]. O halde, eski kayıtlar tufanla silinen eski dünyadan, Nuh ve soyu yeni bir insan prototipi olarak kurtulduğunu belirtiyor. Bu soyun eski Kızılderili ademoğulları ve melez dev ırk yerine beyaz ırk olduğu görülmektedir.
Daha önce belirtimiz gibi, Blavatskye göre Atlantisliler dördüncü kök ırka mensuptu, üçüncü kök ırkta Lemuryalılardı [Mulular], her bir ırk bir felaketle yok olduğu gibi, kurtulanlar, bir sonraki ırkın atalarını oluşturup yeni bir ırk oluşturmuşlar. Bizim de beşinci kök ırktan olduğumuz söylenir ve altıncı kök ırk oluşmaktadır.

Tevratta göre, Nuhun gemisi Ararat dağında demirlendi. Her ne kadar bu bize olasılık dışı gibi gelse, jeolojik kanıtlar o bölgenin bir zaman su altında olduğunu gösteriyor. Civarda bol miktarda deniz fosilleri ve tuz kristalleri vardır. Van göllünün tuzlu olduğu ve deniz balıkları bulunduğu bilinir. Bunun dışında Araratın tepesinde doğru veya yanlış gemi kalıntıları bulunduğu söylenir. Zaman zaman, bu parçalar incelenmek üzere indirilmişti [12]. Bu konuda ilginç iddialar var, çeşitli belgeler ve fotoğrafları içeren kitaplar yazıldı. Keşif heyetlerinin araştırmaları düzenlendi.

Bu iddiaların gerçek olup olmadığını bilmiyoruz, ancak kutsal kitaplardaki her öykünün arkasında bir gerçek payı vardır. Nuhun üç oğlu Yafes, Ham ve Samdan bütün ırkların türediği inanılır. Yafesten beyaz ırk, Samden Araplar ve İbraniler dahil olmak üzere Sami ırkı, ve Hamdan Kuzey Afrikalılar türediği yazılır. Tevratta bu üç oğlun soylarını ayrıntılı olarak açıklıyor. Bu soy isimleri aslında bir çoğu Anadoluda olmak üzere bir çok kavim ve halkların isimlerinden başka bir şey değildir.

Bu konuda birinci asırda yazılan Flavius Josephusun İbraniler tarihi ayrıntılı bilgi veriyor [13]. Josephus bu konuda şöyle yazıyor, Nuhun oğulları üçtü, tufandan yüz sene önce doğan Sam, Yafes ve Ham, [Tufandan sonra] dağlardan vadilere ilk inip ev kuranlardandı. Tufanı anımsayarak alçak arazilere inmekten büyük korku duyanları da ikna ederek önderlik yaptılar [1-4-1]. Onlar biliyorlardı ki yaşlı Mısırlı rahibin belirttiği gibi bir tufan olduğu zaman, dağlarda yaşayanlar kurtulur ve vadi ve ovalarda yaşayanlar silinirdi. İlginçtir ki, Orta-Amerika Kızılderilileri, gelen ilk beyaz adamlara, piramitlerin tufandan korunmak, yükseklere tırmanmak maksadıyla yapıldığını söylemişlerdi.

Josephusun tarihi, Tekvindeki verilere dayanarak Nuhoğulları için şöyle yazıyor: Nuhun torunları anısına kurdukları devletlere kendi isimlerini verilmiştir. Yafesin yedi oğullu vardı, onlar ilk başlarda Toros ve Amanus [Klikya] dağlarında yerleştiler, sonra Asyaya doğru Tanais nehrine kadar, ve bir kolu Avrupada Kadiz [İspanyada Cebelültarıkın ağzında ve Atlas Okyanus kıyısında bir şehir]a kadar yol aldı ve daha önce başkaları bulunmayan ülkelerde yerleşerek, kendi adlarını verdiler. Yafesin oğlu Gomer Greklerin Galata [Ankara çevresinde bir Kelt Devleti, ayrıca Fransada aynı halk Galler] dedikleri fakat o zamanlar onlar Gomerliler olarak bilinirdi. Magog, Magogitleri kurdu, onlara Grekler İskitler derlerdi. Yavan ve Madaia gelince, Madaidan Madianlar geldi. Onlara da Grekler Medes [İranlı bir kavim] derlerdi. Oysa, Yavandan İyonyalılar ve bütün Yunanlılar gelmiştir. Thobel, Thobelitleri kurdu, onlardan da bütün İberler gelir. Mosocheniler Mosoch tarafından kuruldu onlara şimdi Kapadokyalılar [Göreme, Nevşehir] denilir. Halen onlarda eski adlarını gösteren Mazaca [Kayseri] şehri vardır. Anlayana bu gösterir ki, bütün devlet bir zaman o ismi taşırdı. Thiras aynı zamanda hükmettiği halklara Thiraslılar derdi, ancak Grekler onların adlarını Trakyalılar olarak değiştirdiler. Yafesin soyundan ilk yerlileri olan devletleri adedi çoktur. Gomerin üç oğlundan Aschanax, Aschanakslılar gelmiştir, artık onlara Grekler tarafından Rhegin [Güney İtlayada]ler denilir. Aynı şekilde Riphathda Riphalılar Paphlagonlar [Anadoluda Karadeniz kıyısında yaşayan bir topluluk] ismi türedi. Greklerin Frigler [Batı Anadoluda bir devlet] dedikleri Thrugrammadan türeyen Thrugrammalılardı. Yavanın üç oğullundan Elissa, Eliselilere adını verdi, onlara şimdi Aioller [Batı Anadoluda] denir. Tharslardan Tarsus ismi alındı, ki bu Klikyanın eski adıydı. Bunun belirtisi şöyledir, onların en kayda değer şehirlerin ismi Tarsustur bu adda theta yerine Tau harfini değiştirmek suretiyle elde edilmiştir. Cethimus, Cethima adasını almıştır, ona şimdi Kıbrıs denilir. Bu nedenle İbraniler adalara ve deniz kıyılara Cethima derler. Kıbrısta bir şehir eski adını belirtisi korumuştur, o da Grekler tarafından Citius denilir, fakat yerliler tarafından Cithim denilir

Hamın çocukları Suriye, Amanus ve Libanus dağlarına kadar yayıldılar Chustan Habeşliler geldi. Halen de günümüzde onlara kendileri ve başkaları tarafından Kuşitler denilir. Mestre ismi halen Mısırda oturanlara Mestreliler olarak korunmuştur. Phut Libyanın ilk yerlisiydi Grek coğrafyacılar oradaki nehrin ve yerin ismi Phuttan değiştiğini kaydetmişlerdir. Şimdiki ismini Mesraimin oğullarından biri olan Lybyostan almıştır Sabas, Sabileri kurmuştur

Sam, Nuhun üçüncü oğullunun beş oğullu olmuştur. Onlar Fırat nehrinden Hint Okyanusa kadar olan bölgede yerleştiler. Elam Perslerin [İran] atası olan Elamlıları kurdu. Ashur Nineve şehrinde oturdu ve halkına Assuriler dediArphaxad, şimdi Keldaniler denilen Arphaksadlıları kurdu. Aram, şimdi Suriyeliler fakat önceden Aramiler denilen topluluğu kurdu. Laud, şimdi Lidyalılar [Batı Anadoluda] fakat önceden Lauditler olarak bilinen devleti kurdu. Aramın dört oğulundan Uz Teachonitis ve Şamı kurduUz Ermenistanı kurdu [1-6]. Josephus, bundan sonra Arphaxadın soy kütüğün inceleyerek Haz. İbrahime kadar getiriyor. Bilindiği gibi kutsal kitaplara göre, Haz. İbrahimin bir oğullundan İbraniler, diğer oğulundan Araplar türemişti.

Kayıtlara göre, Atlantisliler Nuh yönetiminde bir dağa yerleştiler. Bu dağ Tekvine göre Ararat dağı, Kuran ve Süryani Tekvinine göre Cudi dağı ve diğer tradisyonlarda farklı dağlardı. Unutmamak gerekir ki olay çok eskidir ve kulaktan ağza geçerken ve yazıtlar kopyalanırken insanlar sürekli bildiği ve onlara yakın olan yerlerin isimlerini yerleştirmeye yönelirlerdi. Atlantis felaketinden diğer kurtulanlar dağlık bölgelerde yerleştiler. Kafkas dağları, Pireneler ve Atlas dağlar onların odaklandığı yerler olduğu kanısındayız. Burada yerleşmiş olan Kafkasyalılar, Basklar ve Berberler aynı soydan geldiği anlaşılıyor.

Ararat dağına yakın olan Kafkas dağları büyük göçlerin başladığı bir yerdir. Beyaz ırka Batıda kokazik [Kafkasyalı] denilmesi oldukça anlamlıdır. Ömer Büyükatanın değerli çalışmaları [14] bu konuyu ayrıntılı bir şekilde aydınlatıyor. Ona göre Apas kelimesi ve Yafes [Japhet] ile aynıdır, hatta Bask ve Pelask aynı kelimenin zamanla değişmeye uğramasından kaynaklanıyor. Toponymy [bölge ve yer isimleri]e dayanarak Büyükata bu göç yerleri belirtiyor. Pelasklar, Akdenizin Grek öncesi yerlileri idi ve Yunan kültürünü büyük çapta etkilemişlerdi. Dünyanın en kadim dillerinden birine sahip olan Basklar, Atlas dağlarında yaşayan Berberler ile akrabalıkları vardır. Cohanee göre Berber, İber kelimesinden kaynaklanıyor[İber-İber]. Aynı şekilde, Britanya [İnglitere] ve Breton [Batı Fransa] aynı kelime kökenindendir[Britler], ve çok eski çağlarda megalit [büyük taş] inşatlar yapan gelişmiş bir İberik akımın kalıntıları İnglitere, Batı Fransa, İrlanda gibi Atlas Okyanus sahili ülkelerde görmek mümkündür [15]. Son bulgulara göre bunların sanıldığından daha eski oldukları ortaya çıkmıştır.

Sekiz senelik bir araştırma sonucu kitabını yazan Cohane, toponomie dayanarak dünyayı saran bir kadim kültür kalıntısı konusunda ilginç neticelere varmıştır. Birbirinden yakın neticelerine varan Büyükata ve Cohanenin çalışmaları şaşılacak benzerlikler arz ediyor. Ancak, ne yazık ki Batı edebiyatı, Kafkasya konusunu ihmal etmektedir. Roma çağında Kafkasya İmparatorluğa bağlı bir eyaletti, adı da aynı İspanyanın antik adı gibi İberiaydı. Kafkasyalıların eski adı Adigelerdi. Başka bir değişle, Adlardı.

Atlas Okyanusun sahilinde yerleşmiş olan Baskların dilleri Orta-Amerikada Maya diline çok yakın bir benzerliği vardır. Bask efsanelerine göre ataları mağaralarda saklanarak felaketten kurtulmuşlar. Baskların eski bir adeti Kızılderili uygarlıklarındaki gibi 20lerle saymaktı. Bu adet halen Fransızların 80 rakamı 4 adet 20 ile dille getirmeleri şeklinde kalmıştır. Baskların jai alai ismindeki top oyunları Mayaların pok-a-tok oyunlarına benzer. Kan grupları da diğer Avrupalılardan farklıdır [RH negatif ve AB ve O grubu ağırlıklıdır].

Baskların M.Ö. 10,000 sene Avrupayı batıdan istila eden Kro-Magnonların bir kalıntısı oldukları inanılır. Kro-Magnonların beyin kapasiteleri [1600cc] bugünkü insanlardan [1400cc] daha büyüktü. Bu günkü insanlardan daha iri ve boyluydular [182-195 cm.] [16]. Bu insanların belki en son türleri Kanarya adalarında bir zamanlar yaşayan Guançlardı, soylarını İspanyollar tamamen tüketildi. Guançlarda ölülerini mumyalama gibi birçok kadim gelenekleri mevcuttu ve değişik fiziksel özelliklere sahip oldukları söylenir. Aynı şekilde Peru ve Paskalya adalarında yaşayan Urular yakın zamanda yerliler tarafından tamamen öldürüldü. Bu ada halkları günümüzün insanlarına göre iri ve boyluydular.

Atlas Okyanusun Batı sahilleri şu anda Keltler adında sonradan gelme halklarla çevrilidir. Bunlar İskoçyalılar, İrlandalılar, Galler, Cornwallılar ve Bretonlardır. Konuştukları diller Kafkas dillerine benzerlik gösterir. Onların binlerce sene evvel Kafkasyadan göç ettiklerine dair efsaneleri vardır. Atlas Okyanusuna geldikleri zaman kendilerine benzeyen İberlerle hemen kaynaşmışlardı. Keltlerin izlerini Anadoluda da bulmak mümkündür, bir zamanlar Ankara yakınlarında bir Galata devleti vardı [17]. İskoçların çaldığı tulumun [bagpipes] ve Bretonların çaldığı biniouya benzeri müzik aleti, Basklarda ve Karadeniz sahilinde Kafkas soyundan olan Lazlarda tulum halen çalınır.

Amerika kıtasından gelen tarım ürünler çoktur. Yüzlerce bitki arasında patates, domates, çilek, salatalık gibi ürünler beyaz adam gelmeden evvel Amerikada, çoğu And dağlarında yetişiyordu. Soframıza kurduğumuz sebze ürünlerin yarısı Amerikaların keşfine borçluyuz. Gerçekten Amerikan uygarlıkların sofraları gelen İspanyollara nispeten daha zengin olduğu saptanmıştır. Bu ürünlerin birçoğunun vahşi çeşitlerin bulunmaması onların çok kadim çağlardan yetiştirilip geliştirdiğini gösterir. Avustralya gibi Atlantis İmparatorluğun ağından uzak olan ülkelerde tarımsal ürünlerin yoksunluğu Darvinin de dikkatini çekmişti.

Donnellye göre bu ürünlerin kaynağı Atlantisti ve o, bu ürünlerin gelişmesi gerektiği on binlerce yıllık evrimin orada gerçekleştiği kanısında. Yeni dünyayı bir kenara bırakıp eski dünyada tarım ürünlerin yayıldığı başka bir bölgede de görüyoruz. Edmond de Molini aktaran Ömer Büyükata, Gerçekten; meyve ağaçları, dünyanın bu mümtaz derecede çeşitli meyve türlerine rastlanılmaz  Sicilya dan daha mutlu olan Kolkhide [Batı Kafkasya] eski bolluğundan bugün hiçbir şey kaybetmemiştir  Burada en çok göze çarpan şey meyve ağaçları arazisi olmasıdır. Hatta Kandül ve başka bitki bilginlerine göre Kolkhide, meyve ağaçların anavatanıdır. Onların kanılarına göre elma, armut, erik, kiraz, dut, kiraz badem ağaçları, frenküzümü, bağ, turp ve birçok sebze çeşitleri hep buradan, bu vadilerden etrafa yayılmış bulunduğu gibi, bu ürünler en ilkel ve en çok kendi kendine yetişir bir halde yalnız burada bulunurlar [18]. Bir varsayıma göre tufandan kurtulan bir gemi, insanoğullunun evcilleştirdiği hayvanları ve tarım için elverişli bitki ve ağaç türlerini bu bölgeye yakın bir yere taşıdı, bu gemiye Nuhun gemisi denilirdi.

Türkçenin Kızılderili dillerle benzerlikleri bilinir, bu konuda bazı araştırmalar vardır. Atlantoloji ve Mu konusu işleyenler arasında ile ilgili özellikle Haluk Cemil Tanjunun Orta-Asya Göçlerinde Turunçderililer [19] ve Kazım Mirşanın anlaşılması zor Akınış Mekaniği, Altı Yarıq Tiğin [20] kitapları ilginçtir. Ayrıca Dr. Hamit Zübeyir Koşay birkaç yıl Basklar arasında bulunduktan sonra Türkçe ve Baskça arasında bir bağ kurmuştur [21]. Diller kısa sürelerde büyük değişikliklere uğradığı için binlerce sene evvelki durumu için bir şey söylemek zor.

Norveçli Thor Heyerdahl yaptığı araştırmalarında haklı bir ün kazanmıştır. Kon-Tiki [22], Aku Aku ve Polenesyaya Deniz Yolları adlı eserlerinde anlatılan, Perudan Paskalya adalarına ilkel bir deniz salında yaptığı yolculukta, eskiden böyle bir yolculuğun olasılığını kanıtlamıştı. Onun gerek arkeolojik, dilbilimi ve mitolojik araştırmaları eski çağlarda beyaz adam anlamına gelen Urukehu adında bir halkın Peru uygarlığını yaratıklarını, ancak melezler ve oranın yerlileri tarafından kovulduktan veya bilinmeyen bir sebepten dolayı göç ettiklerinde, Paskalya adalarına yerleştiklerini belirtmişti. Urukehular sonradan Paskalya ve Hawaii adalarında aynı akibete uğradıktan sonra nesli yok olmuştu. Yeni Zelanda da aynı şekilde Urewera ülkesinin dağlarında bir zamanlar Turehu adında beyaz bir ırk varmış. Bu ırklar And dağlarında Titicaca gölü civarında yaşayan ve muhtemelen Uruguaya ismini veren Urularla aynı oldukları inanılıyor. Heyerdahla göre Urukehuların boyları iki metre civarlarında olup, genelde kızıl saçlı ve bazen sarışındılar. Gerek Peruda gerek de Paskalya adasında yapılan mezar kazıları bu tezleri doğrulayan cesetler bulundu. Ayrıca Paskalya adasındaki dev heykellerin kafa üstleri kırmızıya boyanıyordu. Paskalya adalarında on yedinci asırda çıkan bir ayaklanmada yerliler uzun kulaklılar denilen bu halkı yok ettiler. Kurtulan tek bir uzun kulaklı soyunu sürdü, ve Thor Hyderdahl bazıları kızıl saçlı olan ve önceden Avrupalı sandığı torunları ile geçirdiği ilginç anıları kitaplarında aktarmıştır. Bu kavimin adı kulaklarını uzatmak için uyguladıkları bir deformasyon yönteminden ileri geliyordu ve uzun kulak kültü, Uzak Doğuda, özellikle Kamboçyadaki esrarengiz Anghor medeniyetine Buda heykellerinde görülmektedir. Paskalya adalarında bulunan yazıt örneklerindeki harf karakterleri Sümer yazıtları ile hemen hemen aynı oldukları gözetilmiştir. Bu çok ilginç bir olaydır, arkeologlar her zaman ki gibi açıklayamadıkları olaylar karşısında sessizliklerini korumaktadırlar.

Ergenekon efsanesine göre ilk Türkler demirciydi. Sarp dağlarla çevrili bir arazide bulunuyorlardı. Dağları eriterek ve delerek bu doğal hapisten kurtulmuşlardı, ki bu yüksek bir teknoloji anımsatıyor. Çin kayıtlarına göre eski Göktürkler [Türkmenler] genelde kızıl kestane saçlı ve bazen sarışındı, gözleri yeşil veya maviydi. İrandaki Türkmenlerde de aynı şey söz konusu. Kullandıkları runik görünüşlü alfabe de düşündürücüdür. Yine de, bu konuda demode ve şoven ırkçı tezleri yeniden hortlatmak amacınca değiliz, bu görüşlerimize tamamen ters düşer. Diğer topluluklar gibi Türkler çok karışmıştır, özellikle Anadolu ve Trakya Türkleri. Günümüzün insanı her yerde melezdir, ancak kadim çağlarda insanlar bu denli karışmamışlardı.

Türk adının kökeni Urukehu veya Turehularla bir olabilir mi? James Baileynin araştırmalarına göre dünyanın muhtelif yerlerinde demir mağaraları bulunur. Karbon 14 testlere göre Güney Afrikada bir mağara M.Ö. 41.250 senesinde işleniyordu. Baileye göre binlerce yıl önce Tunç çağı denizci madencilik firmaları dünyanın çeşitli yerlerinde demir ve başka madenler için kazı yapıyorlardı ve mağara duvarlarında şirketlerinin logolarını bırakıyorlardı. Bunların arasında gamalı haç [svastika], haç, güneş sembolü, çifte balta, helezon ve paralel iki dalga en yaygın olanlar arasındaydı. Türklerin ilk ataları Ural-Altay dağlarında kadim ve kayıp uygarlığın madencilik kolonisi olabilir mi? Felaket geldiğinde ondan kurtulanlar arasında olup, yeni yurtları Orta Asyada yayılmış olabilirler mi? Yoksa, Yafes oğullarının bir kolları mı idiler? Tanrıçaları Turan olan ve Troyadan [Truva, Tür-va ?] Etruryaya [İtlaya/Tyrhenia] göç ettikleri söylenen ve şehirleri Tarkon tarafından kurulan Etrüskler [E-türk ?] ve ile bir bağlantıları var mıydı?

Bir denizci halkı olan Etrüsklerin Anadoludan geldiklerini ve Lidyadan giden bir koloni oldukları Herodotus tarafından kaydedildiği halde, günümüzde bu ihtiyatla karşılanır. Her ne kadar Lidyalıların baştanrıları Tarku adına taşıyorsa, Halikarnaslı Diyonysos iki toplumun arasındaki farkları işaret etmişti. Heykel ve resimlerindeki çekik gözlü moğul-kokazoid figürler, at, şavaş ve güreş motifleri bir Türk köken tezine yol açmıştı, ancak bunu kanıtlayacak ciddi delil olmadığı gibi, dilleri de henüz çözülememiştir. Ayrıca Türklerin kökeni en az Etrüsklerin kökeni kadar çözülmemiştir. Elli yıl önceye kadar, Batıda Türklere belirli bir hüviyet tanınırken ve Sümeroloji ile ilgili kitapların çoğunda Sümerlerin Turan asıllı olduğunu yazarken, günümüzde Türklerin adeta kökleri olmadığı yolundaki görüşler yaygındır. Ancak, bundan alınmamak gerekir, çünkü varsayımcılığa karşı olan bu akım, diğer toplumları da aynı işleme tabi tutuyor.

Bir iddiaya göre Lidyalıların bir kolu İtalya ya giderken, diğer bir kolu Klikyaya [Güney Doğu Anadolu] giderek Toroslara ve Tarsus şehrine adlarını vermişler, onlara Trakheiotlar denilirdi ve adları Trakyalılara benzerlik arz eder. Diğer bir kolu da İspanyaya giderek Tartessus [Eski Ahitte Tarşiş] ismini vermiş, ancak Tartessusun çok eski olduğu, kökenleri taş devrine uzandığı anlaşılıyor.

Her ne kadar İtalyada Turin ve Torino gibi bir sürü ilginç şehir isimi varsa ve Roma ve Romulus efsanesi, Asena efsanesine şaşılacak benzerliği varsa. Tabii ki, şüpheli bir yöntem olan toponymye [yer isimleri] dayanarak ve şoven duygulara kapılarak böyle bir sonuca varmak, bu konuda spekülatif bir varsayımı ileri sürmekten öteye gitmez. Daha somut sonuçlara varmak uzmanların işidir. Ama bazı ilginç bağlantılara işaret etmekten kendimizi alıkoyamıyoruz.

Örneğin, İsviçrede Zürih kentinin eski adı Turikon idi ve civarında ona benzer yer adları da varmış. Donelly şöyle yazıyor Strabo [M.Ö. 63  M.S. 21] Turduli ve Turdetaniler konusunda şöyle diyor Bütün İberler arasında en bilgili bunlardır; onlar yazı sanatı kullanıyorlar; eski tarih anılarını kaydeden kitapları var, ayrıca altı bin senelik bir geçmişleri olduğunu iddia ettikleri şiir ve şiir olarak yazılmış kanunları var. Ayrıca, eski Mısır kayıtlarına göre, Anadolu sahil halkları denizciydi ve korsanlık yaparlardı. Onlara Tukrianlar denilirdi. Altı topluluğun birliğinden oluşmuş bu halklar Ramses III ile savaşmışlardı ve aralarında Tokhariler ve Thekerler de vardı. Onlarla Lübnanın kadim ve esrarengiz şehri Tyre ile bağlantı kuranlar var. Gerek Tyre, gerekse de Tartessus denizcilerin barındığı liman şehirleriydi.

Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/atlantis-ve-ademogullari/

----------

